# Nu-Pro for senior?



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Heidi is ten years old. I have had her on Nu-Pro supplement for a long time, the formula for joints (silver). I have given this to her for probably five years and she has done well on it. Now my vet said I should probably take her off of it, because of too high of protein at her age. Any thoughts or knowledge on this?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Huh...I don't know about that. Is she having kidney issues or something else that would make the vet say that? (not saying that's right or wrong just asking)
Nupro - Joint Support All Natural Dog Supplement

Anyone?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

It's true that Nupro is 25% protein, but the serving size is only a couple of tablespoons. It's such a small amount, it can't possible be more than a couple of grams of protein, about what you'd get in 1/2 oz of chicken. Is your vet aware of the serving size? Also, is he/she recommending another joint support instead?


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

No, he has not recommended anything else. Also, I only give the dogs 1 tablespoon of Nupro mixed with water, once a day. The vet also said to discontinue the deer meat I usually put on one of her meals and I will do that, as I know it really is very high protein. But I hate to stop something that seems to be working so well for her. She has no issues (except HD); the vet hasn't even seen her lately. I think cutting the protein for seniors is just a matter of course in his opinion.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Emoore said:


> It's true that Nupro is 25% protein, but the serving size is only a couple of tablespoons. It's such a small amount, it can't possible be more than a couple of grams of protein, about what you'd get in 1/2 oz of chicken. Is your vet aware of the serving size? Also, is he/she recommending another joint support instead?


If my senior were on this, was healthy for his age, I don't think I'd stop giving it to him.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Right! I am going to keep Heidi on the supplement, since she is doing so well. I think my vet (whom, after Loki's illness we consider just one step down from God LOL) has a rather low opinion of supplements if the dog is on good quality food and not ill. I know sometimes you have to form your own opinions though as you know your dog best.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

P.S. Thanks guys!


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

"If it ain't broke, don't fix it" as they say 

I have had great luck with Nupro, and I have been using it with all of my dogs for quite some time.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I have had my dogs on Nupro for 10 years and we all love it. I like to mix it with Kefir or Buttermilk.


----------

